# first cobia of the year



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

stold off a nother site hoo will catch the first cobia of the year wat boat and wat day wat pier will be first


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

It all depends on what day I decide to start fishing ! Just kidding, my guess on the date would be 3/15/09


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

3/21


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

3/17 for the pier, a few days earlier for the boats, 3/12.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

3/18


----------



## Cobia Captain (Jan 11, 2009)

I am predicting 3/25


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

3/16 for the boat, 3/19 for the pier


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

when the water temp reaches 64 degrees and whos to know what day that will b????


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If the water temp does it there is a really interesting plume of warm water headed north, kind of centered on Orange Beach.

http://fermi.jhuapl.edu/avhrr/gm/averages/09feb/gm_09feb07_0207_multi.png


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I say 3/20 pier


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

3/21 for pier 3/ 18 for boats


----------

